# Most To Least Understood Cognitive Functions in Society?



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

So I'm trying to create a list from most to least understood cognitive functions in society.

Se
Te
Si
Fe
Ti
Ne
Fi
Ni

Don't know if this list is right, how would you list it differently? Some would put all the external cog. functions first and then the internal but I don't know if it works that way. At least, Si seems pretty easy to understand.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Te
Si
Fe
Se
Ne
Fi
Ti
Ni


----------



## Ne Plus Ultra (May 18, 2015)

Te
Si
Fe
Se
Ti
Ne
Fi
Ni


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

The ones you don't use are the misunderstood ones.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Ni is the only function I can say I don't understand. Can't say I've spent much time trying to grasp the use of this function.

Te
Fi
Ne
Si......solid understanding.

Fe...solid understanding

Se
Ti....moderate understanding.


----------



## Kamfeth (Apr 16, 2015)

In my opinion:

Se
Fe
Fi
Te
Ti
Ne
Si
Ni


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Ni is the only function I can say I don't understand. Can't say I've spent much time trying to grasp the use of this function.


To be honest, I use Ni and I still don't understand how it works. 

I think the one most people can relate to is Fe, because it's caring about others. Te maybe next. I tend to think the judging functions are easier understood because they make people do things and are often the way we explain ourselves (I use Te to explain how I feel to people and analyze my Fi), and that extraverted functions are easier to understand than introverted functions, because they're built for communication instead of individual analysis. 

So probably 
Fe 
Te 
Fi 
Ti 
Se 
*Si 
Ne *
Ni 

Si is likely easier to understand because there are a lot of SJ types and fewer NP types. Si is also crucial for most school systems and jobs because of rules and regulations (though I don't understand Si super well, it's much better at understanding and remembering details than I am).


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Fe (most successful people who don't use it usually have to learn to at least imitate it)
Te
Si
Se (King of the world when you're under 30ish, but doesn't always age well)
Ti
Ne (Not always the most efficient function, but a lot of comedians and entertainers use it)
Fi (limited Fi actually would be closer to the top, but full on seems to be much less socially accepted)
Ni

I personally have the most difficulty understanding Pi functions.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Most understood to least (in society) imo

Fe
Se
Si
Ti
Fi
Te
Ne
Ni

The world is made for communication and absorbing the environment. I would take it that extroverted feeling and sensing are the most "universally" understood, followed by Si and Ti. Many people are not in touch with their own identities, which is why I put Fi in the bottom half. Te is still fairly misunderstood as organizing empirical thinking and ideas (taught so poorly in schools etc). I find that Ne and Ni are used often but people (including myself) actually understand how it's used.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

In society:
Fe
Te
Se
Si
Ne
Fi
Ti 
Ni

Online typology folks
Ne
Fi
Ti
Te
Fe
Ni
Se
Si


----------

